# Oil CApacity?



## Bimmerphile (Mar 25, 2003)

how much does it take when changing oil AND filter? thanks


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

3.5 quarts


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

What????? 3 5/8 quarts!!!! From factory service manual. I would not put 4 1/2 quarts in my car.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I just dump in 3 quarts. It brings the level to about 3/4 of the way add-full marks.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

3-3/8 qts. if you have a 1.6 according to the service manual. I always put in 3-1/2 qts, which brings the oil level right to the full mark...


----------



## Bimmerphile (Mar 25, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

My bad, I meant 3.5


----------



## Bimmerphile (Mar 25, 2003)

What weight do you guys use, which is best?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Well if you have over 75k miles go with 10w-30, if not use 5w-30. I used Mobil 1 5w-30 until my car reached 80k miles, then switched to Mobil 1 10w-30. I'm at 110k miles right now...


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree. ^^^^^
I personally use 5w-30 Mobil 1 for the cold winter months that we have here. Then I go to 10w-30 Mobil 1 for the summer.


----------

